# Heat Wave



## GaryHibbert (Jul 9, 2015)

We're sitting between 85 and 90 for the next week.  Not used to that kind of heat--actually had to take my parka off.

Gary













Hot Enough (480x352).jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Jul 9, 2015


----------

